# Zocktauglicher Rechner für +- 500 Euro?



## Neawoulf (4. November 2015)

*Zocktauglicher Rechner für +- 500 Euro?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich soll für den Sohn von nem Bekannten einen Rechner zum Zocken für ca. 500 Euro zusammenstellen. Folgende Punkte sind ihm wichtig:

- Aktuelle Spiele sollten gut spielbar sein, wenn auch natürlich nicht mit hohen oder maximalen Details (z. B. Grid Autosport, Minecraft)
- Monitor!!! muss dabei sein (*edit*: Vom Budget her nicht machbar, daher gestrichen)
- Betriebsystem! auch (*edit*: Vom Budget her nicht machbar, daher gestrichen)

Ich hab mich gerade im Alternate-Konfigurator halb totkonfiguriert und kriege nichts für den Preis zusammen (vor allem nicht mit Monitor und Betriebssystem).

Mein erster Gedanke war folgendes:

*edit* Tabelle gelöscht, da zu teuer.


Der Gedanke an Grafikkarte und Monitor lässt aber gerade meinen Kopf explodieren. Auch Windows kriege ich bei dem Budget nicht zusammen. Irgendwelche Ideen, wo man da gut sparen könnte? Ich hab da an einen *AMD Prozessor* gedacht, aber hab da die Entwicklung nicht so sehr mitverfolgt in den letzten Jahren.

Bei der Grafikkarte hab ich an eine *R7 360 oder etwas ähnliches* gedacht. Ich hab hier zwar noch meine alte GTX 570 rumliegen, aber da die gerne mal Abstürze verursacht hat, kann ich die eigentlich nicht mit gutem Gewissen hergeben, auch nicht kostenlos, da ich halt nicht weiß, ob andere Hardware darunter leiden könnte. Und zum Monitor fällt mir halt rein gar nichts ein, der wird wohl einfach nicht mehr ins Budget passen. Kleinigkeiten wie Maus, Tastatur und DVD-Laufwerk hab ich gar nicht erst mit eingerechnet, aber da sollte man wohl problemlos rankommen (DVD-Laufwerk hab ich auch noch hier rumliegen)

Ich bin verzweifelt und wäre für Ideen sehr dankbar.

*edit*

Eine AMD-Alternative, die ich zusammengestellt habe (Preise sind gerundet, da der Rechner vermutlich nicht dort gekauft wird):

*nochmal edit* Dies ist meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung. Verbesserungsvorschläge sind natürlich immer noch willkommen.



Prozessor:Intel i3 4130110 EuroMainboard:ASRock H81M (bin mir da nicht sicher, ob das was taugt)60 EuroSpeicher:G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit40 EuroGehäuse:Sharkoon VS4-S25 EuroFestplatte:Western Digital WD10EZEX 1 TB50 EuroGrafikkarte:Palit GeForce GTX750 Ti OC StormX120 EuroNetzteil:be quiet! System Power 7 400W
45 Euro*zusammen
**450 Euro
*



Aber da sind halt auch noch kein Monitor und Betriebssystem drin, aber das kriege ich bei dem Budget eh nicht zusammen. Und beim Prozessor hab ich irgendwie auch ein schlechtes Gewissen, den zu empfehlen.

*edit* Bin nebenbei noch am rumtüfteln, vor allem am Gehäuse.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

Das kannst du knicken, wenn sogar noch ein Monitor dabei sein muss. Da MUSST du auf gebrauchte Ware zurückgreifen, ansonsten wird das nix, außer "Einstiegsklasse"... 

Die AMD-CPUs um die 100€: da kommt nur der FX-6300 in Frage, der wäre aber etwas schwächer als ein core i3 und kostet auch nur 10€ weniger. Am ehesten kannst du noch beim Netzteil sparen, da muss es nun echt nicht das ziemlich edle E8 sein. Da reicht auch ein Markenmodell mit 400-450W für 40€. und auch Gehäuse: für 30€ bekommst welche, die zwar etwas "billig" verarbeitet sind, aber gut genug sind und tun, was sie sollen: die Bauteile halten, nicht umkippen und mit nem Lüfter auch genug Luft bewegen. 

Also: core i3 => 110€. Board: 60€. RAM: 40€. Netzteil: 40€. Gehäuse: 30€. HDD: 45€. Dann bist du bei 285€. Dazu eine GTX 750 Ti 2B für 115€ oder auch die AMD R7 360, die ist nen Tick langsamer. Das macht dann 400€. Dann wäre es gaaaaanz knapp vlt. mit einem Billig-Monitor bei 520-530€. Sparen kann man dann nur noch bei CPU oder Grafikkarte, verliert dann aber direkt 20% oder mehr an Leistung


----------



## Neawoulf (4. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kannst du knicken, wenn sogar noch ein Monitor dabei sein muss. Da MUSST du auf gebrauchte Ware zurückgreifen, ansonsten wird das nix, außer "Einstiegsklasse"...
> 
> Die AMD-CPUs um die 100€: da kommt nur der FX-6300 in Frage, der wäre aber etwas schwächer als ein core i3 und kostet auch nur 10€ weniger. Am ehesten kannst du noch beim Netzteil sparen, da muss es nun echt nicht das ziemlich edle E8 sein. Da reicht auch ein Markenmodell mit 400-450W für 40€. und auch Gehäuse: für 30€ bekommst welche, die zwar etwas "billig" verarbeitet sind, aber gut genug sind und tun, was sie sollen: die Bauteile halten, nicht umkippen und mit nem Lüfter auch genug Luft bewegen.
> 
> Also: core i3 => 110€. Board: 60€. RAM: 40€. Netzteil: 40€. Gehäuse: 30€. HDD: 45€. Dann bist du bei 285€. Dazu eine GTX 750 Ti 2B für 115€ oder auch die AMD R7 360, die ist nen Tick langsamer. Das macht dann 400€. Dann wäre es gaaaaanz knapp vlt. mit einem Billig-Monitor bei 520-530€. Sparen kann man dann nur noch bei CPU oder Grafikkarte, verliert dann aber direkt 20% oder mehr an Leistung



Den Monitor streiche bei meiner Rechnung hier im Moment auch schon raus. Ich werde ihm morgen sagen, dass das so einfach nicht machbar ist zu dem Geld. Vielleicht finden wir noch jemanden, der einen Monitor übrig hat.

Ich werde dann gleich den i3 wieder in die Rechnung mit reinnehmen und auch die 750 Ti reinrechnen.

Welches Netzteil wäre denn ok? Ich will ihm halt auch nicht das billigste Ding empfehlen, das nach nem halben Jahr in Rauch aufgeht und die restliche Hardware mit ins Gras reißt. Gehäuse hab ich inzwischen schon geändert.


*edit*

Neue Liste:


Prozessor:Intel i3 4130110 EuroMainboard:ASRock H81M (bin mir da nicht sicher, ob das was taugt)60 EuroSpeicher:G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit40 EuroGehäuse:Sharkoon VS4-S25 EuroFestplatte:Western Digital WD10EZEX 1 TB50 EuroGrafikkarte:Palit GeForce GTX750 Ti OC StormX120 EuroNetzteil:be quiet! System Power 7 400W
45 Euro*zusammen
**450 Euro
*


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. November 2015)

^ Einen 17" Samsung kann ich verschenken gegen Porto. Nur VGA Anschluss versteht sich 

SYNC Master 171S


----------



## svd (4. November 2015)

Suchst du die Teile zusammen und baust den Rechner auch auf, oder lieferst du nur die Links dazu?
Mit gebrauchten Teilen wäre das schon machbar. Aber sonst...

Also, Neuteile und Intel CPU ist, bei dem Budget, wohl nicht realisierbar. Bzw. nur noch mit den reinen Zweikernern der Pentium Reihe.
Da würde ich auch lieber auf einen zweimoduligen FX setzen.

In einem anderen Thread habe ich einen "Aufrüst PC" empfohlen, der kostet 350€, für ein ähnliches Setup, wie von dir oben zusammengestellt. 
Mit einer 40€ 1TB HDD, 12€ Laufwerk und 10€ Win 7 64-bit Key bist du so bei 410€. 
(Die Teile sind natürlich nicht so hochwertig, wie selbst ausgesucht.)

Dazu halt einen gebrauchten Monitor. Wenn ein Preisvorschlag von 90€ (besser 85€) angenommen würde, wäre das eine Punktlandung. 
Maus und Tastatur fehlen aber eh noch, oder?


----------



## Neawoulf (4. November 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> ^ Einen 17" Samsung kann ich verschenken gegen Porto. Nur VGA Anschluss versteht sich
> 
> SYNC Master 171S



Hört sich gut an. Ich werde ihn mal fragen, ob ihm 17 Zoll für den Anfang reichen.




svd schrieb:


> Suchst du die Teile zusammen und baust den Rechner auch auf, oder lieferst du nur die Links dazu?
> Mit gebrauchten Teilen wäre das schon machbar. Aber sonst...
> 
> Also, Neuteile und Intel CPU ist, bei dem Budget, wohl nicht realisierbar. Bzw. nur noch mit den reinen Zweikernern der Pentium Reihe.
> ...



Erstmal sammel ich nur die Hardware, die reinkommen soll. Wo er kaufen will, weiß ich nicht, vermutlich wird er den Kram aber online bestellen wollen. Selbst bauen werde ich den wohl nicht. Einfache Basteleien kriege ich zwar hin, aber nen kompletten Rechner hab ich seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr zusammengeschraubt.

Das Budget wird aber wohl eh nicht einzuhalten sein, daher konfiguriere ich jetzt mal ohne Monitor und Windows. Ob er dann das Budget erhöhen will oder gebrauchte Hardware kauft, wird er dann halt noch entscheiden müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Erstmal sammel ich nur die Hardware, die reinkommen soll. Wo er kaufen will, weiß ich nicht, vermutlich wird er den Kram aber online bestellen wollen. Selbst bauen werde ich den wohl nicht. Einfache Basteleien kriege ich zwar hin, aber nen kompletten Rechner hab ich seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr zusammengeschraubt.


 Dann kommt (außer Gebrauchtkauf) an sich nur hardwareversand.de in Frage, die bauen für 30€, manchmal in Aktionswochen auch für 10€ den PC zusammen. Woanders ist es da immer deutlich teurer, was bei einem 500€-Budget natürlich fatal ist. Alternate nimmt zB 100€ und man MUSS ein Betriebssystem mitbestellen.

Da die Preise über Geizhals.at und erst von da aus zu hardwareversand zudem oft etwas günstiger sind, würde ich dann von Geizhals.at aus die Links jeweils einzeln zu hardwareversand anklicken, alles jeweils in den Warenkorb und ganz am Schluss noch im Menü "Service" den Rechner-Zusammenbau mit in den Warenkorb legen. Das wäre am günstigsten, hardwareversand.de ist auch bei Einzelteilen meist unter den 10 günstigsten Anbietern. 

ODER man sucht sich irgendwo nen Fertig-PC, der zufällig nen Core i3 und ne GTX 750 Ti hat. Da kann man dann zwar die Detail-Bauteile nicht selber wählen, aber so ein PC "läuft" natürlich einwandfrei. 


Netzteil: dieses BeQuiet be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist hocheffizient, da reichen die 400W Herstellerangabe ganz sicher locker aus. BeQuiet "untertreibt" bei den Modellen sogar: wenn du bei der Website Leises Netzteil 400W PSU SYSTEM POWER 7 | 400W von be quiet! mal bei "technische Daten" bei "Ausgangsleistung" auf die maximalen Gesamtleistungen für 12V und 3,3+5V schaust, ergeben sich eigentlich gute 500W, d.h. ein weniger seriöser Hersteller würde so ein Modell mit 500W bewerben. Ein Indiz für die Power ist auch die Tatsache, dass es 2 Stecker mit PICe 8Pin hat, d.h. an sich sogar ne Grafikkarte mit allein für sich bis zu 300W Maximalleistung verträgt. Be Quiet vermeidet es halt, Werte zu nennen, die vielleicht auf Dauer nicht ganzu stabil gehalten werden können. So ein PC mit nem core i3 und einer GTX 750 Ti wird bei Last wohl unter 300W brauchen, und falls mal durch Stromspitzen 450W anfallen für wenige ms, ist das halt kein Problem, wo ein "Billignetzteil" mit 400-450W für nur 25€ dann aber einbricht.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann kommt (außer Gebrauchtkauf) an sich nur hardwareversand.de in Frage, die bauen für 30€, manchmal in Aktionswochen auch für 10€ den PC zusammen. Woanders ist es da immer deutlich teurer, was bei einem 500€-Budget natürlich fatal ist. Alternate nimmt zB 100€ und man MUSS ein Betriebssystem mitbestellen.
> 
> Da die Preise über Geizhals.at und erst von da aus zu hardwareversand zudem oft etwas günstiger sind, würde ich dann von Geizhals.at aus die Links jeweils einzeln zu hardwareversand anklicken, alles jeweils in den Warenkorb und ganz am Schluss noch im Menü "Service" den Rechner-Zusammenbau mit in den Warenkorb legen. Das wäre am günstigsten, hardwareversand.de ist auch bei Einzelteilen meist unter den 10 günstigsten Anbietern.
> 
> ...



Ich werde morgen erstmal nochmal fragen, ob er bei dem Budget inkl. Monitor und Windows bleiben will. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, wenn mit Monitor und Windows nur ein besserer Taschenrechner dabei rauskommt.  Hardwareversand notiere ich mir mal. Hab die eigentlich als relativ teuer in Erinnerung, aber grobes Überfliegen sah ja ganz ok aus bei den Teilen, die ich jetzt auf der Liste habe. Evtl. finden wir auch noch jemanden, der den Kram für ihn zusammenschrauben kann.

Das Netzteil notiere ich mir auch mal. An BeQuiet hab ich sowieso von Anfang an gedacht, da ich mit der Marke bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab.

Danke an alle für die Ideen. Werde morgen nochmal hier reinschauen und ggf. das Budget korrigieren.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen erstmal nochmal fragen, ob er bei dem Budget inkl. Monitor und Windows bleiben will. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, wenn mit Monitor und Windows nur ein besserer Taschenrechner dabei rauskommt.  Hardwareversand notiere ich mir mal. Hab die eigentlich als relativ teuer in Erinnerung, aber grobes Überfliegen sah ja ganz ok aus bei den Teilen, die ich jetzt auf der Liste habe.


 wie gesagt: Preisvergleich nutzen, dann sind die an sich immer maximal 1-2 Euro oder 2-3% entfernt vom billigsten - einzelne Bauteile als Ausnahme mal ausgeklammert. Aber wenn zb das Board X dann doch 10€ teurer ist als bei zB mindfactory, dann gibt es sicher ein ähnliches Board, was dann bei hwv doch nicht teurer ist. 

Bei dem Budget sind halt schon 50€ mehr oder weniger wahnsinnig viel bezüglich der Leistung, weil du einfach ne gewisse Basis brauchst, die immer gleichteuer ist, egal ob Office oder Gaming mit hohen Details. Erst ab 1000€ fängt es so langsam an, dass du für "mehr ausgeben" nur noch wenig Mehrleistung bekommst.

zB für 500€ käme das wohl knapp hin OHNE Windows mit nem core i3 + GTX 750 Ti. gibst du  aber "nur" 50€, also 10% mehr aus für ne stärkere Grafikkarte, hast du direkt 50% (!) mehr Gamingleistung. Und pro 30-50€ mehr steigert man sich immer weiter bis ca 800-850€: da hättest du nen core i5 (der sicher 3-4 Jahre gut genug sein wird für hohe Details) mit ner GTX 970 und kannst alles auf Max in FullHD spielen - merkbar besser wird es erst für weitere +300€, d.h. das macht für Preis-Leistung an sich keinen Sinn mehr. Dies aber nur, um den aktuellen Markt mal zu verdeutlichen, nicht um zu sagen "er soll 900€ ausgeben" 


ach ja: falls man ein mATX-Board nimmt, dann schauen, wie viele RAM-Slots es hat. Wenn nur zwei, dann als RAM nur einen 8GB nehmen, damit man mal nen zweiten nachrüsten kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2015)

Wie dringend ist es denn mit dem Upgrade?

Ich hätte vielleicht einen Vorschlag:

Ich schicke demnächst CPU, Mainboard und RAM in Rente, es handelt sich um einen i5 760, ein ASUS P7P55D EVO und 8GB Corsair DDR3-1600.
Die CPU wurde von mir die Jahre über nur sehr moderat auf 3,2 GHz übertaktet, macht aber (guten Kühler vorausgesetzt) locker höhere Taktraten mit und schlägt somit den i3 deutlich (selbst unübertaktet sollte der olle i5 dem i3 leicht überlegen sein).

OVP nebst Zubehör bis auf die CPU(war boxed) vorhanden.

Meine Preisvorstellung läge bei ca. 150€ VB.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie gesagt: Preisvergleich nutzen, dann sind die an sich immer maximal 1-2 Euro oder 2-3% entfernt vom billigsten - einzelne Bauteile als Ausnahme mal ausgeklammert. Aber wenn zb das Board X dann doch 10€ teurer ist als bei zB mindfactory, dann gibt es sicher ein ähnliches Board, was dann bei hwv doch nicht teurer ist.
> 
> Bei dem Budget sind halt schon 50€ mehr oder weniger wahnsinnig viel bezüglich der Leistung, weil du einfach ne gewisse Basis brauchst, die immer gleichteuer ist, egal ob Office oder Gaming mit hohen Details. Erst ab 1000€ fängt es so langsam an, dass du für "mehr ausgeben" nur noch wenig Mehrleistung bekommst.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, generell werde ich dann auch bei der Konfiguration bleiben, ich muss ihm halt nur beibringen, dass er dafür kein neues Windows und nen Monitor dazu kriegt. Aber er macht viel mit ebay, das wird sich schon irgendwie hinbiegen lassen.

Das Board hat nur zwei Ram-Steckplätze. Ich schaue mal, ob ich zum ähnlichen Preis nen 8 GB Riegel finde, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass der Rechner mit dem Mainboard drin je spürbar aufgerüstet werden soll.


*edit*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie dringend ist es denn mit dem Upgrade?
> 
> Ich hätte vielleicht einen Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



Klingt gut. Ich melde mich hier morgen nochmal, ob er darauf warten kann.

*edit*

Kannst du denn schon ungefähr sagen, wann du die Sachen verkaufen würdest? Eher in ein paar Wochen oder erst im nächsten Jahr?


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Kannst du denn schon ungefähr sagen, wann du die Sachen verkaufen würdest? Eher in ein paar Wochen oder erst im nächsten Jahr?



Naja, wenn ich auf den Kalender schiele, läuft das ja im Prinzip auf dasselbe hinaus, findest Du nicht?  

Mein ursprünglicher Plan war, mein System "zwischen den Jahren" (da mache ich aller Voraussicht nach Urlaub) neu aufzusetzen, aber wenn's arg dringend ist, finden wir sicherlich auch etwas kurzfristiger eine Lösung.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich auf den Kalender schiele, läuft das ja im Prinzip auf dasselbe hinaus, findest Du nicht?
> 
> Mein ursprünglicher Plan war, mein System "zwischen den Jahren" (da mache ich aller Voraussicht nach Urlaub) neu aufzusetzen, aber wenn's arg dringend ist, finden wir sicherlich auch etwas kurzfristiger eine Lösung.



Hm, ja, irgendwie schon (erschreckend, wie nah Weihnachten schon wieder ist!). Wie auch immer: Morgen Abend weiß ich sicher, ob er an gebrauchten Sachen interessiert ist und ob es evtl. ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für seinen Sohn werden soll, oder ob er bis nächstes Jahr Zeit hat.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

Du musst nur bedenken, dass der alte i5 (da muss ich Spassbremse dann auch widersprechen) eher NICHT schneller, vlt sogar etwas langsamer als ein moderner core i3 ist. Zumindest im Standardtakt. Nicht vergessen, dass der alte i5 vor über 5 Jahren erschienen ist. Aber dafür zahlst du (bzw Vater Unbekannt) halt an Spassi weniger, als wenn du beim Neukauf selbst ohne Board nur für core i3 + 8GB RAM investieren musst    Auf der anderen Seite könntest du bei Kauf eines core i3 für einen modernen Sockel auch noch mal in 2-3 Jahren eine gute CPU nachrüsten, auch wenn es bei zu langem Zögern vlt. dann nur noch gebrauchte für den Sockel 1150 gibt. Aber ne bessere lohnenswerte CPU das fällt beim Sockel 1156 selbst gebraucht flach.

Und wenn es für Weihnachten sein soll: vlt. kommen ja noch andere Verwandte mit Geldpräsenten dazu, und dann kann man nach Weihnachten doch mehr ausgeben. ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du musst nur bedenken, dass der alte i5 (da muss ich Spassbremse dann auch widersprechen) eher NICHT schneller, vlt sogar etwas langsamer als ein moderner core i3 ist. Zumindest im Standardtakt.



Wie ich oben geschrieben habe. Der alte i5 kann als Vierkerner unübertaktet trotzdem mit einem aktuellen i3 (2-Kerner) mithalten, übertaktet sowieso. Leistungsmäßig hat er keinerlei Einbußen zu befürchten. 

Allerdings ist das System *nicht* zukunftssicher, da hast Du recht. Ein CPU-Upgrade kann man natürlich vergessen, das sollte klar sein. 
Trotzdem erhält man aber vergleichsweise günstig einen auch heute noch *relativ* starken Prozessor, der immer noch gut mitspielt - sonst hätte ich das Ding ja schon längst gewechselt.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie ich oben geschrieben habe. Der alte i5 kann als Vierkerner unübertaktet trotzdem mit einem aktuellen i3 (2-Kerner) mithalten, übertaktet sowieso. Leistungsmäßig hat er keinerlei Einbußen zu befürchten.
> 
> Allerdings ist das System *nicht* zukunftssicher, da hast Du recht. Ein CPU-Upgrade kann man natürlich vergessen, das sollte klar sein.
> Trotzdem erhält man aber vergleichsweise günstig einen auch heute noch *relativ* starken Prozessor, der immer noch gut mitspielt - sonst hätte ich das Ding ja schon längst gewechselt.



Kurzes Update: Wird wohl doch der i3 in neu werden, da er den Rechner  wahrscheinlich komplett bei einem Händler hier in der Stadt  zusammenbauen lassen will wegen Garantie, Service usw.


----------



## svd (5. November 2015)

Ah gut, vlt kannst du ihm ja wenigstens die "R7 370" einreden. Für 10€ mehr ist die ja, im Schnitt, so 30-40% schneller, als die "GTX 750Ti".


----------



## Neawoulf (5. November 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ah gut, vlt kannst du ihm ja wenigstens die "R7 370" einreden. Für 10€ mehr ist die ja, im Schnitt, so 30-40% schneller, als die "GTX 750Ti".



Die hatte ich auch schon auf der Liste. Der Preisunterschied wird wohl ok sein, denke ich. Aber erstmal müssen wir sehen, was der ganze Kram in dem Laden überhaupt kosten wird und ob dann überhaupt die GTX 750 Ti drin wäre. Insgesamt wird der Kram wohl ein wenig teurer werden, als die Preise im Internet. Das Budget ist halt schon echt knapp.


----------



## svd (5. November 2015)

Ja, schon. Mit dem Aufrüst PC von weiter oben ginge es aber (FX-4300, 8GB RAM, R7 370), ist halt mit Arbeit verbunden.
Das Ebayen, Einbauen und Instalieren müsste er da schon in Kauf nehmen. Aber die 500€ würden reichen, auch mit Monitor.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Kurzes Update: Wird wohl doch der i3 in neu werden, da er den Rechner  wahrscheinlich komplett bei einem Händler hier in der Stadt  zusammenbauen lassen will wegen Garantie, Service usw.



Ist ja durchaus verständlich. Ich selbst kaufe grundsätzlich auch keine gebrauchte Elektronik.


----------



## Sedikas (7. November 2015)

Moin Neawoulf, hast du bis jetzt einen PC zusammengestellt? Ich suche nämlich auch einen in dieser Preisklasse Wenn du schon etwas hast, wäre es cool, wenn du das System hier einmal beschreiben könntest. 
Danke!


----------



## svd (8. November 2015)

Du könntest auch zu einem Aufrüst-PC greifen. 
Entweder mit dem Intel Core-i3, oder dem AMD FX-6300.

Dem Intel Aufrüst-PCs fehlen aber jegliche Laufwerke (DVD, Festplatte, evtl. SSD), sodass du diese separat kaufen und einbauen (nicht kompliziert) musst.
Der Intel Rechner hat das bessere Mainboard, welches die Geschwindigkeit einer SSD besser ausnützen kann.

Beim AMD Rechner sind Festplatte und DVD Laufwerk schon dabei, müsstest also nur noch Windows installieren, um loszulegen.
Sein Mainbord ist nicht optimal für SSDs, diese wären aber trotzdem um vieles schneller, als eine normale Festplatte.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. November 2015)

Sedikas schrieb:


> Moin Neawoulf, hast du bis jetzt einen PC zusammengestellt? Ich suche nämlich auch einen in dieser Preisklasse Wenn du schon etwas hast, wäre es cool, wenn du das System hier einmal beschreiben könntest.
> Danke!



Mache ich, wenn/falls eine Entscheidung getroffen wird. Heute sah es allerdings so aus, als würde er jetzt über ne Playstation nachdenken. Gran Turismo steht wohl recht groß auf dem Wunschzettel. Falls er sich doch nochmal umentscheidet und einen PC kaufen will, schreibe ich hier nochmal rein.


----------

